# Hydraulics on ford 1700



## Steven Kimerly (Dec 26, 2018)

I am pretty sure I saw a post about the hydraulics on a ford 1700. I need to replace the oil in mine and was wondering what type I needed for it.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

TSC sells a Traveller Univeral tractor fluid. Just make sure it meets the specs for your tractor, Ford M2C-134-A , I believe.
Speaking of better.... you better get yourself an operators manual as a minimum, it should explain a lot of the things you are going to need to do to your tractor down the road.
Welcome to the forum by the way!!


----------



## Steven Kimerly (Dec 26, 2018)

pogobill said:


> TSC sells a Traveller Univeral tractor fluid. Just make sure it meets the specs for your tractor, Ford M2C-134-A , I believe.
> Speaking of better.... you better get yourself an operators manual as a minimum, it should explain a lot of the things you are going to need to do to your tractor down the road.
> Welcome to the forum by the way!!


----------



## Steven Kimerly (Dec 26, 2018)

I've tried that universal fluid but it seems to break down when it gets warm then the hydraulics start failing. I've replaced the seal's in the pump 2x but it definitely needs a heavier duty fluid. I've had this tractor for 5 years and have had consistent issues with this.


----------



## Gsxrjbl (Feb 4, 2020)

Can someone please send me pictures of the lift cylinder location? And instructions for lift cylinder seal replacement


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy Gsxrjbl,

Go to the Messicks Farm Equipment site on the internet. Click on 'online parts' and then on the 'Ford/NH' logo. Enter 1700 as your model number and choose '(1700) 2cyl. compact tractor (1/79-12/82)'. Click on 'hydraulic systems'. Click on 'lift cover & arms, 1700 & 1900'. You will get the following schematic, plus part numbers for all items listed. The lift cylinder #13, lift piston #18, and piston seal #19. 

For instructions on how to change the piston seal, I recommend an I&T shop manual FO 40, for a 1700. Ebay usually has quite a few listed, mostly used, usually run $25-$30.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Hello Gsxrjbl. Welcome to the forum!
Not sure if you've been poking around at the parts store, but it is a good place to start.

https://partstore.agriculture.newholland.com/us/parts-search.html#epc::mr68258ar322728

You should also follow up on a manual such as this.

https://www.repairmanual.com/produc...700-1710-1900-1910-2110-tractor-manual-fo-44/


----------



## EdF (Sep 15, 2014)

Steven Kimerly said:


> I've tried that universal fluid but it seems to break down when it gets warm then the hydraulics start failing. I've replaced the seal's in the pump 2x but it definitely needs a heavier duty fluid. I've had this tractor for 5 years and have had consistent issues with this.


----------



## EdF (Sep 15, 2014)

Hi Steven,

Your problem is not with the hydraulic fluid you are using. Pogobill's recommendation should be fine. Do an internet search for the following: 
*Ford 1700 hydraulics quit 3min to 1 hour after starting?*


----------

